# über c++ auf odbc/access db zugreifen (anfänger:)



## billabong84 (30. Dezember 2007)

hallo,
habe die aufgabe bekommen ein programm in c++ zu schreiben mit dem wir dann auf eine datenbank zugreifen sollen.
habe von datenbanken aber überhaupt keine ahnung. c++ nen bisschen. für einfache programme reichts.

habe eine datenbank (dbname.mdb) bekommen und mir wurde gesagt, dass sie mit odbc geschrieben wurde oder so darauf zugegriffen werden kann 

naja, hab dann visual studio 05 installiert und auf datenbank einbinden geklickt..
passt soweit.
hab mich dann im netz rumgeschaut, wie man denn dann die db einbindet.

habe nicht wirklich was gefunden, aber irgendwo stand, dass man zumindest wohl sql.h einbinden muss..
dabei kommt aber direkt schon ein fehler in sqltypes.h

\sqltypes.h(275) : error C2146: Syntaxfehler: Fehlendes ';' vor Bezeichner 'Data1'
sqltypes.h(275) : error C4430: Fehlender Typspezifizierer - int wird angenommen. Hinweis: "default-int" wird von C++ nicht unterstützt.

hab da aber kein fehler drin gefunden.. und wurde ja erst kurz vorher installiert..
jemand ne ahnung?

und vll auch wie man weitermacht? 
muss dann ja vermutlich meinem programm sagen wo die datenbank ist oder so?

wäre über jegliche hilfe dankbar 

gruß andreas


----------



## fish-guts (31. Dezember 2007)

Hallo

Generell hat man verschiedene Möglichkeiten. Wenn du die ODBC Schnittstelle von Windows benutzt bist du mit der Platform eingschränkt. 

Falls du nicht unbedingt ODBC verwenden MUSST:

Empfehlen kann ich SQLite. Das ist eine API mit der du einfach Datenbanken erstellen und mit SQL Statements bearbeiten kannst. Sie ist zwar in C geschrieben, aber du brauchst nur die Schnittstellen zu verwenden, ich habs unter C++ schon getestet, sollte problemlos gehen.  Sie hat eine ausführliche Dokumentation. 

-> Zum Download <- 

Ich hoffe, das hilft dir etwas weiter. 

Gruss

FG


----------

